# Aquaclear refugium mod



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

is this worth doing. going onto my 55 gallon Cyclid tank. I have a Fluval C4 and just got a Aquaclear 70. Just wiondering if this is worth the time?
DIY Aquaclear Refugium Mod - YouTube


----------



## mike87 (Jan 28, 2012)

Do you think that doing all of that will aid your tank better if not then i wouldnt borther at all.


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

So I'm guessing no one on this board has tried this?


----------

